# Jig style



## Skawlded Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Charkbait indicates that Tandy or Sumo jigs are superior to knife or Butterfly style jigs. What do you think? (for tuna)


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

for yellows I think they are.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

They are not generally fished the same way


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

if charbait says it , it must be true !   ......the internet ! lol


----------

